# How can I get rid of knots on coat?



## sb1214 (Nov 7, 2009)

I brush his coat but he is still geting knotted. Is there a good brush to untangle the fur?


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

That's a little bit of a loaded question. There are a lot of different types of brushes, and they are useful for different things. With a Havanese, you can make use of a lot of different brushes, similar to those mythical 16 eskimo words for snow...
I use the CC buttercomb when attacking mats. It's the long one with narrow spacing on one half and wide on the other half. I have a steel pin brush for blow drying, and a wood pin brush for routine brushing (but that one wouldn't get out any knots). At some point the best way to remove knots is to hack them with scissors. I make vertical slits, to maintain length as much as possible.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How old is your pup? Can you do a search on this Forum? Look for "Blowing Coat" for a lot of threads on this very common issue with Havanese. I wouldn't cut out the knots unless it is a last resort.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a link to a huge thread all about blowing coat. If your dog is getting alot of mats (knots) you will find tons of information here. Just click on the link!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blowing+coat


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The easiest way to attack the mats is to do it from the outside, a tiny bit at a time with a CC buttercomb or something similar. You have to be vigilant with it during coat blowing or you and your pup will be in misery for months.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I only use a brush for a fluff up or quick go over. For Sissy's grooming I use a comb and make sure I go all the way down to her skin - a section at a time. She is 5 yrs. old now and really doesn't get very many knots anymore.

I just recently got a grooming table and I love it. It has made it so much easier.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

sb1214 said:


> I brush his coat but he is still geting knotted. Is there a good brush to untangle the fur?


The best 'brush' is a comb :biggrin1:

Here's links to some good ones:

CC Buttercombs & handles 
Popular choices for Hav coats are the #005, #011 and I like #008 for face and topknots.

Greyhound combs

Yes, these combs are expensive. But, they'll make all the difference to you and your pup, so, are worth every penny.

The thread Christy posted has TONS of good info.

Good luck!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The best 'brush' is a comb :biggrin1:
> 
> Here's links to some good ones:
> 
> ...


Leslie,

I have the CC butter comb. What do the greyhound combs do above the CC comb?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie~ I have the CC buttercombs, too. I know some forum folks who like the Greyhound brand combs. I've never used them myself. Maybe one of those who use them can answer your question. Kathy? Amanda? Anyone else?


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

For matts, the staggered tooth CC buttercomb no. 11 has been a miracle for us. We've never come across a matt we could not remove painlessly for our dogs with that comb!!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

With Harry sometimes I work on them while he is in the tub with coat handler conditioner on it, and just pull them apart with my fingers, makes them much easier to get out after he is dryed. I prefer a slicker for the mats, but I know most in here do not like/or use it, they like the combs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I only use the CC comb. I rarely use a brush anymore...if I do use the brush it will be to fluff a little while drying (after bath). Or when I know that Dexter has NO tangles and I will brush along the back. 

You need to be grooming every day so your pup gets use to the combing. I also rarely find mats lately. I do use a mist prior to combing. Dexter is 15 months old and his coat is about 1 1/2 - 2 inches long.

I do comb a section of hair on Dexter each day....it maybe 5 minutes here and there. Break time! Always make grooming a good time for your pup.

I am thinking.....just thinking.....that the difference between the Greyhound comb and CC comb is the weight of the comb and probably how it is made/coated. The CC comb feels good in your hands compared to the Greyhound. 

When I do find a mat on Dexter, I spray it with a detangler so it is good and wet and move the wet matted hair around with my fingers and then slowly working from the outside of the knot to the inner section of the knot....I try very gently to remove the knot...also, holding the section of hair above the knot so you are not pulling on your pup's hair. This may take up to 5-10 minutes of steady working on the mat to attempt to remove it...I rarely have to cut mats out anymore either.

And....I will get the mat out!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

One more thing.....if there are lotssssssssssssssssssss of mats, please take your pup to the groomer and have the groomer cut down your Hav to a shorter length and start all over again with the grooming. 

Oh! You may also find that you like the shorter length also on your pup!

I found most of the mats on Dexter were in the armpits, neck area, and back part of all legs. I do keep the armpit hair shorter on my pup.


----------

